# Back on Track Reviews?



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone else use the Back on Track products? I have the all-purpose saddle pad and knee brace (for my own knee ), and I love them! I was given the saddle pad for Christmas as the horse I had been leasing was a little stiff, and the results were nearly immediate. He went from being stiff, to loose and relaxed in two rides. I'm now very excited on using it with my new guy .

Any negative or positive experiences?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My BO is a rep - I really like their products. Really well made and I do feel that they offer benefit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the Back On Track Hock Wraps. I have a 5 year old mare with arthritis in her left hind hock. Ive only been using them for a few weeks but she is doing very good. I like keeping it on her when its really cold out...I think she does better and doesnt swell as much. The cold tends to make her swell and a little stiffer in her movement. But overall, well worth the money and im really liking them. Plus, Rumor likes them too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BB Marie (Oct 4, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

love love, used the blankets, pads, polos and no bows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome! I think all of their products are very much worth their prices.

Has anyone used their dog blankets? My old lady has arthritis in all four legs and I was thinking about getting a blanket for her.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

havent used dog stuff but i know we have to watch where we leave the BOT stuff because the cats love, love to sleep on them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

LOVE the BOT products and so does JJ 

I have not used the dog products but they should help!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Back on Track knee brace that I use and love!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use BOT dressage pad, and it works for my qh (she warms up quicker then when I used the usual pad (like Roma)). Interesting enough when I tried it on my paint it worked about the same as my Fenwick pad (I have BOT for qh, and non-slip Fenwick for paint). So now I'm wondering if Fenwick is similar to BOT. Have to give it a try on qh!


----------



## HutchStetson (Feb 4, 2009)

My favorite is the Back On Track Contender II Saddle pad. It have everything all in one pad. They have a jumper and dressage pad and will be coming out with a western version soon.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I just last night ordered the men's long johns for my hubby. He's training for an Iron Man and has a lot of muscle tightness and some knee pain. I'm hoping this will help him! 

And I'm thinking about ordering the sheet for my mare who is aged and quite stiff in her hips.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

HutchStetson said:


> My favorite is the Back On Track Contender II Saddle pad. It have everything all in one pad. They have a jumper and dressage pad and will be coming out with a western version soon.


They have a western one already! I bought it about 7 months ago- love it


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the pillow wraps and no bows, love them!


----------



## HutchStetson (Feb 4, 2009)

You may have a western pad but not the Contender. Contender pads have ThinLine sewn onto the and the western pads are just now being manufactured. The BOT pads are fabulous and when you add the ThinLine they are the ultimate pad.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ohhh ok! Sorry, didnt realize she meant the thinline version
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

